# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Identifying the number of Buttons and Labels in a StackPanel.

## tonyallan8128

Hello . 
I have a situation where I need to be able to count the number of controls I have added to a stack panel. I have built this simplified solution to illustrate what I mean.  When a button or label is added to the StackPanel I wish to be able to count the number buttons and labels that are in the StackPanel.

Thank you Tony.


XAML code



```
<Window x:Class="MainWindow"
        xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
        xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
        xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"
        xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006"
        xmlns:local="clr-namespace:CountChildElements"
        mc:Ignorable="d"
        Title="MainWindow" Height="350" Width="525">
    <Grid>
        <Grid.RowDefinitions>
            <RowDefinition Height="10*"/>
            <RowDefinition Height="10*"/>
            <RowDefinition Height="10*"/>
        </Grid.RowDefinitions>
        <Button x:Name="button" Content="Click to add botton" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="66,37,0,0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="132" Height="32"/>
        <ScrollViewer VerticalScrollBarVisibility="Disabled" HorizontalScrollBarVisibility="Visible" Grid.Column="0" Grid.Row="2" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="12,0,0,0">

            <StackPanel x:Name="StackPanel1"  Grid.Column="0" Grid.Row="2" Background="DarkGray" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="29"  VerticalAlignment="Top"  Orientation="Horizontal" Grid.ColumnSpan="3"/>
        </ScrollViewer>
        <Button x:Name="button_Copy" Content="Click to add Label" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="280,37,0,0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="132" Height="32"/>
        <TextBox x:Name="textBox" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="23" Margin="195,38.333,0,0" Grid.Row="1" TextWrapping="Wrap" Text="0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="30" Background="#FFCAA4A4"/>
        <TextBox x:Name="textBox_Copy" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="23" Margin="426,38.333,0,0" Grid.Row="1" TextWrapping="Wrap" Text="0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="30" Background="#FFCAA4A4"/>
        <Label x:Name="label_Copy" Content="Button count." HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="35,34.333,0,0" Grid.Row="1" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="120" Background="White"/>
        <Label x:Name="label_Copy1" Content="Label count." HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="265,34.333,0,0" Grid.Row="1" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="120" Background="White"/>


    </Grid>
</Window>
```

Basic Back Code



```
Class MainWindow
    Private Sub button_Click(sender As Object, e As RoutedEventArgs) Handles button.Click

        'Add Button to Stack Panel 1
        Dim bt As New Button
        bt.Height = "20"
        bt.Width = "200"
        bt.Content = "Button"
        bt.Background = Brushes.Green
        StackPanel1.Children.Add(bt)
    End Sub

    Private Sub button_Copy_Click(sender As Object, e As RoutedEventArgs) Handles button_Copy.Click
        'Add Label to Stack Panel 1
        Dim lab As New Button
        lab.Height = "20"
        lab.Width = "200"
        lab.Content = "Label"
        lab.Background = Brushes.Yellow
        StackPanel1.Children.Add(lab)
    End Sub
End Class
```

----------

